# Bin file öffnen



## Uli_87 (10. November 2004)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Wie kann ich einen *.bin file unter linux suse professional 9.2  öffnen?

mfg
Uli


----------



## 4men (10. November 2004)

Hi

also es gibt soweit ich weiß zwei Möglichkeiten entweder mit ./*.bin oder mit sh *.bin
wobei du sie dabei ausführst, zum öffnen geht jeder Editor.

mfg Christian


----------



## RedWing (10. November 2004)

Also das was du beschrieben hast sind aber eigentlich ganz gewöhnliche Shellskripts...
Die nur mit .bin enden weil sie meistens Installationsskripts für irgendwelche Binaries darstellen..
Also wenn du diese meinst solltest du wissen das es keine "bin files" sind sondern ganz 
gewöhnliche Shellskripte, die man einfach ausführen kann..
Es gibt noch eine weitere Möglichkeit und zwar .bin Images:
Falls du das mit "bin files" meinst musst du diese erst mit einen entsprechenden Programm
in ein iso Image konvertieren und dieses dann via 

```
mount -t iso9660 image.iso /mnt/point
```
einfach auf das gewünschte Verzeichniss moun?en...

Guß

RedWing


----------



## Uli_87 (12. November 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,
aber leider habe ich es noch nicht gelöst...

Mit diesem Befehl:

```
sh *.bin
```
Kommt diese Meldung

```
cannot execute binary file
```
 
Mit diesem Befehl:

```
./*.bin
```
Kommt diese Meldung

```
Permission denied
```
 
Wie kann ich das lösen?
Danke schon im voraus

Uli


----------



## mathiu (12. November 2004)

> cannot execute binary file


Dann scheint wohl eher RedWings Variante die richtige zu sein.


----------



## JohannesR (12. November 2004)

Nope, es liegt wohl ehr daran, dass das Script nicht unbedingt ein Shell-Script sein muss. Ich wuerde sagen, dass du der Datei das X-Bit verpassen musst.

```
chmod a+x *.bin && ./*.bin
```


----------



## Uli_87 (12. November 2004)

Vielen dank für die Lösung herr Johannes Röttger,
Jetzt hat es geklappt.

Danke

Uli


----------



## JohannesR (12. November 2004)

Uli_87 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielen dank für die Lösung herr Johannes Röttger,
> Jetzt hat es geklappt.
> 
> Danke
> ...


Gerne doch, ihr koennt mich uebrigens gerne Duzen, so alt bin ich nun auch noch nicht.


----------

